# dogs with"frog" legs



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Wasn't too sure what to title this thread so apologies for the confusing title!

My Spaniel always lays with his back legs splayed out behind him... he also sits with them like this and can go from sit to down and sit again all with his back legs stuck out behind him. It looks really uncomfortable/ painful! (Although he does not seem to mind) We always joke and say he is part frog... but I was wondering if it indicates he may have bad hips or something?

He is 11 months old and has done it the entire time I have had had him (5 months). He has never been lame... Not the best pic as he is usually more stretched out with his back legs even further behind him but here is an example-

Untitled by Tessmess85, on Flickr

Anyone else had any experience with "frog" legged dogs?


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd say his hips are fine, if they were bad he wouldn't be able to do that.
He's gorgeous.
Heres my Teckel doing the same.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Kenzie does this all the time. It's perfectly fine


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Rufus does too!..


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

So glad to see other dogs doing the same... I was starting to wonder if I should get them xrayed and scored when he is nuetered! 

No other dogs in training (agility or obiedience) do this and the trainer always comments on it. Made me wonder if there was something wrong with him!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicki85 said:


> So glad to see other dogs doing the same... I was starting to wonder if I should get them xrayed and scored when he is nuetered!
> 
> No other dogs in training (agility or obiedience) do this and the trainer always comments on it. Made me wonder if there was something wrong with him!


There are several dogs that come here training that do exactly the same including my 9 month old puppy.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

My nan's border terrier does it all the time


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Lola always lies like that! I think its cute









can kind of see it in the next pic too


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

All 3 of my Cavs lay like this!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a frog too


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

if you tap your hands on the floor and say crawl lola will crawl over to you dragging her legs like that too! Now that is cute!


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

Haven't got any pics, But both Molly and Bronson do it  Although Bronson rubs himself back and forth while hes lay like this! Not my proudest moment


----------



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

I was always told a dog had good hips if it could do this. Thats not to say that those that dont do it dont have good hips.

The little staffy i fostered used to lie like this all the time!


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Darcey does it all the time as well.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Biggles does it - I call it the 'roast chicken effect'


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Izzy does this too! Only when lying down though and not every time, usually just if she need better balance to do something with her front paws like chew her stag bar!

I cant find any pictures of her doing it, this is the best Ive got. Will have to try get a picture of it at some point.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Great photos! I love it when dogs lie like that  Sherlock does it sometimes but I've never been able to catch it on camera!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Holly does it as well, always has and still does at 16, the vet said she has very good hips for her age


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Jaxon also has frogs legs... Always provides people with much amusement...!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Harvey has 'frog' legs as well, when he's in chill mode......


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

correct me if i'm wrong but i didn't think it was a sign of a dog having good hips because he laid like that.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I used to have a doberman that laid like that.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

nothing wrong there then. its so sweet seeing all these pics. 
michelle x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

and thats one gorgeous spaniel you have there.
michelle x


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

We've got a frog dog -










She is also a meerkat dog -


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

dexter said:


> correct me if i'm wrong but i didn't think it was a sign of a dog having good hips because he laid like that.


I dont know if its a sign of 'good hips' but my JRT has Arthritis in hers and certainly couldn't do it.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Both my girls do this, but Ive never seen Adam do it at all.
Hannah does a cute frog legs impression and Heidi does what I call 'The Superman', which is back legs stretched out straight behind her! She likes to crawl along like this and loves it if you stroke her right to the ends of her toes!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Lily lays, or is it lies?? (sorry, rubbish at speaking!) like that all the time, but amazingly I don't have any photo's 

The best I can find is this:










More slug than frog really


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

great photos everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

My Bella lies like that so I can pull her along with her tug toy, but not when she is resting.

My Nelly used to lie like that when he was resting though

























It's been over 3 years since we let him go, and it still hurts every time I look at a photo of him. I smile too, but then that place in my heart that belongs to him always aches


----------

